# Why is my computer so slow?



## PhrozenDragon (Apr 23, 2006)

Some time ago, before christmas, I had a problem with my computer. When I started it (I have XP), there were no names to choose from on the loginscreen, so basically I was unable to log in, even in fail-safe. Support told me to replace the Windows files on my computer with those on the installation CD. I did so, and the problem was resolved.
However, the computer is now much more slow. Before I changed the files, it took maybe 30 seconds to start it up, and after logging in, I could start any program immediately. Nowadays, It takes maybe 2 minutes to start, and after logging in, everything lags for about 2 minutes.
This may seem like a minor problem, but I think it is affecting all my games also. Especially WoW  is affected. Every three seconds or so, there is a small freeze, after which everything goes on. This freeze is probably only 0.1 seconds long, but it happens every three seconds. Other then that, the game suffers from constant lag.
Could this be the source of the problem? Or is it my internet connection that is too slow? My friend has the same connection speed as me, and almost the same computer, yet he has no lag whatsoever. I remember playing before I replaced the files, and to my memory, I had no lag then either. 

My computer:
CPU: Intel Pentium 4 2.56GHz
RAM: 1024
Video Card: ATI Radeon X800XL
I have approximately 15Gb free harddrive, so I don't think that matters.

My friends computer:
CPU: AMD Athlon 64 3400+
RAM: 1024
Video Card: nVidia GF 6200 256MB


----------



## trog100 (Apr 23, 2006)

if its big hardrive thats nearly full thta will slow boot up times and proggy loading.. especially if its badly fragmented.. empty hardrives are faster than nearly full ones..

the delay when in windows is junk loading in the background.. press ctrl+alt+delete and see what u have running and how much memory u have in use plus cpu usage.. 

then u have the usual check for spyware stuff..

trog


----------



## Demon_82 (Apr 24, 2006)

A couple of years ago I read somewhere that Windows XP should be reinstalled about once a year to mantain it clean and operative, and even trying to not do it I've ended needing to do it. A clean installation after a drive formatting usually gets you a nice time of speed up until the PC gets the same previous level of unuseful software running in the background, corrupted or incorrect version files, etc. Further more, when you get issues as you told, it's a must to do it, just only get the most recent drivers for all your hardware to use thema fter the install, jumping over the original ones, as one update less is a oportunity less to get troubles with files. Also, I'd recommend to use the disk scan utility and the defragmentation utility periodically, it also helps getting Windows in good shape.


----------



## gR3iF (Apr 24, 2006)

you have now two systems installed that is the point.
so hes is starting and looking for driver which are in the old one and the system itsself is in the new one and so on
a new install from stock would help.


----------



## Polaris573 (Apr 24, 2006)

Demon_82 said:
			
		

> Windows XP should be reinstalled about once a year to mantain it clean and operative



I've already done it four times this year.....


----------



## gR3iF (Apr 25, 2006)

hm maybe use another windows version?
or just sp2? dont know how you do it? do u use newest drivers?


----------



## trog100 (Apr 25, 2006)

we have run out of answers.. he he he

trog


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Apr 26, 2006)

When everything gets too buggy, that finding the answer would be more difficult than starting fresh, I usually formatt.  I recomend formatting.  Back up all your important stuff, and have your revenge.


----------



## bigboi86 (Apr 26, 2006)

Just to point out something.. you can't compare a 2.53ghz P4 to an Athlon 64 at all. The Athlon 64 will be a much better performer running day to day applications and gaming.You do have a better video card than him though. 

You should check your processes, see if anything is using a lot of ram or CPU.

If that doesn't work, then a fresh reformat is the quickest and easiest way to fix the problem lol.. 

But still don't expect your CPU to hang with his.. no offense.

Also I highly agree with the second post.


----------



## trog100 (Apr 26, 2006)

there is no mention of how much system memory the machine has.. if it only has 256.. not unusual for older machines.. a lack of system memory is the most common reason for machines to start chugging.. this one fits in with junk and spyware crap being loaded.. it uses up system memory.. if u dont have much.. it matters more..

the thing that causes long boot up times before reaching windows is missing or damaged system files.. it looks for stuff to, load and if it cant find it.. it kinda hangs about for sometime trying.. then it gives up and moves on.. 

after windows is reached.. having to wait for some time before the system becomes usable is down to junk and crap being loaded from windows.. this is your spyware and other mostly unwanted crap..

but lack of system memory is the number one reason for chuggy machines.. even old ones can be quite snappy doing normal stuff if set up correctly.. by old i really mean old.. 600 p3s can still can still run windows stuff quite well.. but only if the memory amount has been ugraded and the hardrives aint full.. 

trog


----------



## bigboi86 (Apr 26, 2006)

They both have 1024mb of ram...


----------



## trog100 (Apr 26, 2006)

i must have looked at the wrong system specs or something.. but it isnt ram anyways.. u have enough.. but boot up wise it kinda goes back to the hardrive and missing system files.. plus the loading of extra stuff after the windows screen has appeared..

try and see what things are set to load at windoes start up...

trog


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 26, 2006)

If he did a fresh install to get him booting up again after the failure and he has not got SP2 there may be a simpler solution, if I remember rightly windows xp(pre SP2) will use some of its native drivers in the install, for example, Chipset/AGP/LAN etc not all, I would try downloading your up to date chipset drivers from the Intel site and installing them, I had a similar problem once on xp pre SP2 with my old Barton, may have been just pure coincidence in as much as I reloaded every driver for every bit of metal in the box and it seemed to work.
Tatts


----------



## trog100 (Apr 27, 2006)

a fresh windows install on nice clean hardive will work wonders.. but if u have tons of additional software installed its a major pain getting it all up and running again.. but sometimes it is the only way..

then u have the zillion windows updates u have to go thru which will probably bugger it all up again.. he he he 

trog


----------



## PhrozenDragon (Apr 30, 2006)

Sorry for the late reply, but reading through all your posts, I've decided to reformat. I have checked for viruses, spyware, and defragmented, and nothing has helped. I borrowed an external hard drive from my friend, and will start the reinstallation tonight. I'll get back to you with the results. Oh, and I have SP 2

EDIT: I did a reformat, and it worked wonders. Everything runs smooth, WoW included. Thank you for your help!


----------



## Juggernaut1987 (May 1, 2006)

Best thing to do is not repairing your windows but just reinstalling the whole thing. Making backups first etc etc. Repairing made stuff slow on my old rig.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (May 5, 2006)

Juggernaut1987 said:
			
		

> Best thing to do is not repairing your windows but just reinstalling the whole thing. Making backups first etc etc. Repairing made stuff slow on my old rig.



Ditto. Repairing can really screw the registry and programs that are installed.


----------



## ComradeRobbins (May 5, 2006)

I've had a very similar problem before.  For some reason, the hard drive still viewed my older install of Windows as still existing.  However, a second format solved this error.  My only recommendation is attempt to format again, after making back-ups of course.

This thread reminds me...I should format soon.


----------

